# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  weight of leather to use for my targe?

## N Skinner

im making a targe and wondered what oz weight of leather would be fine? is 3-4 oz ok or do I have to go to a 5oz? I dont plan on tooling.

----------


## Arik Estus

From what Im told a little heavier leather would be better, but Ive see a few that had 3-4 oz stretched
On it and they looked ok. Then too, it depends if they are for show or use. Show only, light leather wil work.
For use 6-8 might be better. IMO

----------


## Ben Kerr

I have been lucky enough to examine a real one from Culloden with a chunk taken out of it so the layers are very obvious and the leather is remarkably light (maybe even less than 3mm) I will try to get a measurement the next time I am in the collection. It is very rigid though and quite brittle which suggests a degree of cuir bouille being practised (no this has nothing to do with wax) There is also not a raw hide layer on this example.
I hope that helps a little. 
~B

----------

